# Micro-Grow



## greenerway (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't go through all the antics of introducing myself but I live in Michigan and it *****. I'm orginally from Florida where you can get anything you want for cheap or nothing. 
I've just started making my micro-grow design and well, I don't have pictures yet but they should come in a day or two when its up and running.
The dimensions are for an old cupboard that was given to me by my Aunt's garage.
The inside of the cupboard/small pantry is:
2 feet/4 inches tall by 1 foot squared(144 squared inches) at the bottom.
I have 76 watts total from two Daylight(6500k) Flourescent's and 1 18' Plant Aquarium Light which only emits 600 lumens compared to 1500 lumens each from the Daylights. I'm only going to use 5" pots for the growing platform. There is a Dell Exhaust fan about 17 inches up the back of the cupboard.
I've got a 50 Watt HPS that I plan on putting in but not just yet. It's got about of plastic on it and I've got to rig it so it fits snug and doesnt light the box on fire. The Daylights will be positioned in a dual socket about 7-8 inches up.
The whole box will be covered in white and some reflective tape around corners/door/roof.
Any tips are welcomed.

Thanks guys/Pictures are coming!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there Green. Good to have you here on MP. This site is filled with all the information that you will need to get on the right path to growing mj. It sounds like you have a good start so far. I would do a SOG for that small of an area. Your lighting will work. Definitely get that hps in there though. What kind of strain are you going to be growing in there? Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## greenerway (Apr 13, 2008)

This is in beginning, the dual lights and painted white.



















This is with the bands of foil tape on the sides, top, the complete door and black plastic on the bottom.
I'm waiting on a soudering gun to put my 50watt HPS wire back on because it broke off due to certain intense vibrations but then I'll mount that on the top corner. It has a black and white wire which I can assume I can souder to an adapter from radio shack? If anyone can shed some light on this, I'd appreciate it.
My only concerns is keeping it warm in there because its in the garage and the temperture drops at night. Any ideas with that, as well.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sure you can sauder that on there with no problems. How low does the temp drop at night? I would keep the lights on 24/7 during veg. I'm not really sure what to tell you when you switch to 12/12 though. Take it inside is the only thing I can come up with at the moment. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## greenerway (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, so here's a little update...
I got the 50watt HPS in, 
along with the two 26 watt CFL's, 
black plastic on the bottom, 
whole-made CO2 generator(http://www.hallman.org/plant/CO2.html) and 
the 3x3 Dell Exhaust Fan.

    I've over-watered them a bit and have to lay off for a couple days.
Also, you'll see a couple baby Tomato plants in there along with that Hot Pepper Plant which I recently bought from a Meijer's but I re-planted it because the leaves were coming off. I'm not sure if it was because it had been outside in the semi-cold nights of Michigan or because it's got a magnesium deficiancy. If things dont look up, she's outta their!
My Bio-Grow and Bio-Bloom will be here Friday evening and I've heard nothing but good news from it.

-Let me know what you guys think.






























and after I know this works successfully, I will unleash...




courtesy of DrChronic in 6 days.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good so far. How are the temps now with the 50 watt hps in there? I would move the hps as close as possible. That will help with intensity. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## greenerway (Apr 28, 2008)

Its pretty cool in there, I put the HPS directly by the Dell Exhaust fan so it sucks all the heat out.
I would put the HPS closer but I'm afraid it will vary the temperature dramatically. I think when they are a bit taller than will start eating up that light more.
I cancelled my Bio-Bizz order because I found, suprisingly, a store near by that stocks FoxFarm so I bought BIG GROW and BIG BLOOM.
I'm urking to start my White Skunk but right now, I'm just growing my bag seed chronic right now. 
I'll update once I start applying the FoxFarm in a couple days.
I started the batch on 4/20/08 so it hasn't been very long.
I should apply the nuts at about a week and a half or two weeks, right?

-Any feedback is great, thanks guys.


----------



## greenerway (May 3, 2008)

Alright, so... its been 14 days and I've just transplanted my plants into well-enough sized Powerade bottles. I'm trying this whole 'green/recycle' thing since I moved up here. I just started feeding thing small amounts of Foxfarm and I burned a plant a little, no big deal, it'll grow through it. I'm trying to give them PUR filtered water and Foxfarm on opposite days. I'm waiting for them to show their female and male parts but its bagseed and I'm in a bit of a wonder as to what I am actually growing.
The bag I got it out of was returned to me by a friend because he thought it was 'regs' because it had seeds and was originally supposed to be 'dank', but to my surprise it was 'crippy'. Big sketchy 15 minute mix-up 4 months ago. 
The leaves are a little curled/twisted because as you can see from the first HPS/CFL picture that they were in small cups and the leaves bent to the brim of the cup and one feeding, I gave them a little too much water.  Water under the bridge. That's fixed with much more growing soil and potting at the top.
I've got some picture updates, I'll let you guys decide.
The feedback is terrible on here besides Bear(thanks again). I'm a new grower so anything helps.





This is the box, I cut off all the aluminum/foil tape so it sits pretty flush now
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CFL's + HPS




HPS alone




Bushy




Bushy #2




Curly aka "You over-watered me a little and then fed me Foxfarm too soon"




Skinny

Next on my list is a small fan to blow on them for root growth. It's just a bit cramped in their so I've got to do some engineering. As well as putting another pair of 26 watt(6500k) Daylight Floro's in. That will be plenty of light.

Thanks,
Green


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Looks like a bit of nute burn. Start the nutes off at 1/4 strength every other watering and slowly increase. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DaveTheDingo (May 13, 2008)

You'll be wanting to set up some light barrier around that door, to keep it dark in there during your night periods, and to stop light escaping, getting you caught. Other than that, great. Love small grows and am fairly big on the recycle/diymodding stuff thing, tis cheaper, gives more satisfaction in my opinion. Also have a look round here for small carbon scrubbers to keep smell down. Keep up the good work


----------

